# Hertz ML28 Tweeter Box Set *NIB*



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

This seller has a few sets in storage...I emailed him directly to purchase a set. he is letting a BNIB set go for $108.50 shipped! Which is a steal for awesome tweeters.

Heres a link of one of the box set for auction...

HERTZ ML 28 TWEETER BOX SET (NIB) - eBay (item 150486903640 end time Sep-06-10 01:44:43 PDT)

he is located in Hong Kong...Do you guy think its a FAKE??? im tempted to purchase a set and take my chances.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

from what i can tell, these look like the real thing. [i used to own a set]


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah it looks real to me also, He says he bought them from some speaker trader in China.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Everything that comes from Hong Kong is fake.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never seen a dyn x-over like the one in this ad: DYNAUDIO MD-100 TWEETER BOX SET (NIB) - eBay (item 150484488318 end time Sep-23-10 10:27:33 PDT) anyone ever seen/had/confirm it's real?


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> Everything that comes from Hong Kong is fake.


yeah but it just looks so real box and everything...i bought one anyways...I live in Tustin and the Audison/Hertz Distributor is down the street...and the dealer is also close by...ill find out if its real and ill let you guys know =)


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

If you look on his feedback, one of the guys purchased a set of Hertz HT25 tweeters and gave it a positive review and said they were ok, but not real.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

How'd you buy it? It's not buy it now?


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> How'd you buy it? It's not buy it now?


I contacted him directly...and asked about it...he said he has quite a few of them...so I paypal him the money and he sent it out the same day...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

how much u get it for?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

illusive562 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This seller has a few sets in storage...I emailed him directly to purchase a set. he is letting a BNIB set go for *$108.50 shipped!* Which is a steal for awesome tweeters.


OMG, did you really pay over 100.00 for 10.00 speakers. In Hong Kong it only takes pennies to make any counterfit, WHY??? Because they make everything, EVERYTHING. Including the real BOXES/manuals/stickers/warranty cards for major BRANDS. So they can make or buy this simple things that cost pennies and sell VERY VERY HIGH.

Trust me you will learn from this mistake (unless you have lots of money and dont give a ****) but then if you did you would purchase the REAL DEAL from an authorized dealer (more $$$$, but your guaranteed to get the real deal).

I know because this one guy came by my house in a van. And he had lots of COUNTERFIT products as Pioneer and Kenwood. I spotted it right away when some of the models were even produced by Pioneer nor Kenwood. And to top things out, the boxes had the MSRP on them and were KRAZY high. The seller was like "Anything you want half price of MSRP". I was like "**** you, your crazy, and get this **** out of my face".


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

**Hint**

These over seas sellers (espeacially from China or Hong Kong/Asia) that have more than one set of Hertz, or any expensive audio, is a big HINT that their not real.

People in Asia WILL PAY LOTS LOTS of money for real authentic high-end audio. Do you really think they will sell a real authentic set of speakers or compenent set for less than what it retails in AMERICA????


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> OMG, did you really pay over 100.00 for 10.00 speakers. In Hong Kong it only takes pennies to make any counterfit, WHY??? Because they make everything, EVERYTHING. Including the real BOXES/manuals/stickers/warranty cards for major BRANDS. So they can make or buy this simple things that cost pennies and sell VERY VERY HIGH.
> 
> Trust me you will learn from this mistake (unless you have lots of money and dont give a ****) but then if you did you would purchase the REAL DEAL from an authorized dealer (more $$$$, but your guaranteed to get the real deal).
> 
> I know because this one guy came by my house in a van. And he had lots of COUNTERFIT products as Pioneer and Kenwood. I spotted it right away when some of the models were even produced by Pioneer nor Kenwood. And to top things out, the boxes had the MSRP on them and were KRAZY high. The seller was like "Anything you want half price of MSRP". I was like "**** you, your crazy, and get this **** out of my face".


I purchase them knowing it might be a fake...$100 aint too bad...I know its a gamble but the 50/50 chance if its real/fake im willing to take...anyways thats the fun of car audio =) if the tweeters end up being fake but sounds good at the same time...**** it I am just going to throw it in my brothers car and call it a day...he wouldn't tell a difference =)


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

illusive562 said:


> I contacted him directly...and asked about it...he said he has quite a few of them...so I paypal him the money and he sent it out the same day...


I hope it works out for you because Paypal will not even entertain a "not as described" case that isn't linked to a WON ebay auction. Not received is a different story.

I don't think it's right just to state the EVERYTHING in China is fake, but you never know I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

**** if they sound good, then they might be worth it. But it might be a bigger gamble hoping that some counterfits will sound good.

Theres a lot of good tweeters out there for around 100.00 or way less that will sound good and dont need to be top of the line. Just let us know what happens when you get them.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

wish me luck! =) once I receive them...elettromedia is just down the street.

Ill let you guys know.


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

look his other items. Fake. Dood is even selling fake emblems for other speakers.


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

yea, I try staying away from any seller from china or any other part of asia. I'm always afraid of buying fake ****.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ohiodish said:


> look his other items. Fake. Dood is even selling fake emblems for other speakers.


"In Hong Kong it only takes pennies to make any counterfit, WHY??? Because they make everything, EVERYTHING. Including the real BOXES/manuals/stickers/warranty cards for major BRANDS. So they can make or buy this simple things that cost pennies and sell VERY VERY HIGH."

TOLD YA.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I talked to my friend and he has installed a set of ML28 tweeters instead from the components ML165, he said that the box and all the accessories included looks same as the real thing.. we'll wait and see til Illusive receive the goods  if it's legit i'll snatch up a set


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

maybe the real hertz are really made in China...and shipped to the states to be distributed...?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

illusive562 said:


> maybe the real hertz are really made in China...and shipped to the states to be distributed...?


I wouldnt be suprised. What audio companies now a days do. 

Just ask Chris B what he thinks about the new BluesCarAudio speakers.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> I wouldnt be suprised. What audio companies now a days do.
> 
> Just ask Chris B what he thinks about the new BluesCarAudio speakers.


That guy doesnt know his ass from a hole in the ground so why would his opinion matter?

Especially seeing as he has never heard them, or even been close to one.


----------



## fastestsvx (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I got too impatient waiting for Illusive562 to confirm if these are real or not so I signed up on this forum only for this topic. I contacted Electromedia/Hertz directly and forwarded them these ebay listings to see what the deal is. According to them, these are new old stock liquidated out from their inventory and dealer sell backs. These are the older generation and have been replaced by an updated product. 

I have also bought 2 sets of the HT-25 tweeter sets and they are impeccable. The dude that left feedback saying they are not real, I don't think has anything to compare them to. Best tweeter you can buy for $35. They sound pretty damn good to me. I have had a/d/s px series tweeters, and rare Monitor Audio gold tweeters prior to using these.

I give props to the winner of the ML 28's for $91. If I had extra money, they would've been mine.

I guess Illusive can for sure confirm is these are real when he receives them but for now, I am content that they are legit.

Oh too, it wouldn't surprise me if these were actually made in China. Nowadays, these companys state "designed and engineered in so and so" but no mention of where they're actually are assembled.

I await questions and comments


----------

